# Vaporesso Target Tank Pro



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

Once again @Sir Vape are on the ball with the newest goodies... this time it's the long awaited (well for me anyway) Vaporesso Target Tank Pro with the new cCell coils with the big juice holes.

Wicking the new cCell was a breeze and was up and vaping in no time... I should have been more patient because I have had many issue with cCells in the past but I was anxious to get operational... and happy days... this cCell primes in no time at all and there is no doubt the new cCell is a massive leap for mankind... beautiful vape on the 0.6Ω cCell...

Bubbles for africa despite being sealed perfectly and that's a good sign!

More as I play with this new and what looks to be a great tank!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (15/6/16)

@Rob Fisher do you know if those new coils fit the other vaperesso tanks and the likes, Melo, etc?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

The packaging states it comes with an extra Ni200 cCell but it appears that the extra coil is a 0.6Ω Stainless Steel coil with the extra big holes. The documentation inside the box says the same as does the Snow Wolf Mini the tank is on.

The coil is wicking brilliantly with the bigger holes... now I need to get stock of these new cCell's for my other tanks! 

I'm trying not to get too over excited but we may be experiencing a Chicken Dinner here...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> @Rob Fisher do you know if those new coils fit the other vaperesso tanks and the likes, Melo, etc?



Yes they will @Daniel Alves!


----------



## Silent Echo (15/6/16)

Great news! Glad the 0.6Ω is working well. I'm guessing the flavour is just as good as on the Gemini?


----------



## Stosta (15/6/16)

CCCC'MMMONNNN CHICKEN DINNER!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (15/6/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher, keep us posted already chatting up the mrs for a fathers day gift from the family

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (15/6/16)

Is the drip tip black like the box or silver like the pic? Not that its important just something that confused me.


----------



## Stosta (15/6/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Is the drip tip black like the box or silver like the pic? Not that its important just something that confused me.


It will probably be one black and one silver included in the package.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Great news! Glad the 0.6Ω is working well. I'm guessing the flavour is just as good as on the Gemini?



Yip it is just as good... and I'm holding thumbs that it's gonna be the tank of tanks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Is the drip tip black like the box or silver like the pic? Not that its important just something that confused me.



Yip the one that came with it is SILVER and not black like on the box...


----------



## Gizmo (15/6/16)

And the verdict is?


----------



## Duffie12 (15/6/16)

Wait, so there are new 0.6 ohm coils with larger juice holes? What power do you fire them at?
Any idea if the 0.9 ohm coils are going to start coming like that or whether it is only the 0.6s?

Looks interesting to say the least.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

Gizmo said:


> And the verdict is?



It appears to be a Chicken Dinner... I say appears to because all too often I get excited too soon and after a few days issues arise... but so far this Tank looks to be a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It appears to be a Chicken Dinner... I say appears to because all too often I get excited too soon and after a few days issues arise... but so far this Tank looks to be a winner!



Thats awesome. Are the coils any different?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Wait, so there are new 0.6 ohm coils with larger juice holes? What power do you fire them at?
> Any idea if the 0.9 ohm coils are going to start coming like that or whether it is only the 0.6s?
> 
> Looks interesting to say the least.



I would imagine so... I started them off at 30 watts and now firing at 35 watts... I need some more of these new coils to play with... looks like they are finally getting it right...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/6/16)

Happy you happy you Oom. Keep us updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

Gizmo said:


> Thats awesome. Are the coils any different?



Yes they are... they are no longer hexagonal and the juice holes are no longer covered and wide open.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Duffie12 (15/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would imagine so... I started them off at 30 watts and now firing at 35 watts... I need some more of these new coils to play with... looks like they are finally getting it right...



Thanks, sounds good. Hopefully the new 0.9s start appearing locally soon, I'm on my last one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/16)

@Rob Fisher 
You have an unbelievable ability to create major FOMO - very often
Every time I read one of your discoveries I feel the urge to get the latest device

Holding thumbs for the Target Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (15/6/16)

Yessssssssssssssss Mannnnnnnnnnnn.

You are so right @Silver Uncle @Rob Fisher has got a serious ability to create FOMO. He got me into these CCell coils and target tank and now a new one is out. I won't hold back on this one. Glad the new coils work on existing tanks.

I literally only use the CCell tanks for my XXX also recommended by uncle Rob.

Winner winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/6/16)

Awesome @DrSirus-88 
I saw your CCell in action this weekend
Rocking big time!


----------



## canocep66 (15/6/16)

Would the original Vaporesso 0.9 ceramic coils work on the pro tank without the issues like airlock etc...
I still got many of those coils in inventory but worried it might messup the tank


----------



## Andre (16/6/16)

canocep66 said:


> Would the original Vaporesso 0.9 ceramic coils work on the pro tank without the issues like airlock etc...
> I still got many of those coils in inventory but worried it might messup the tank


I do not think they will fit in the Protank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/16)

Andre said:


> I do not think they will fit in the Protank.



@Andre I just tested one of the old 0.9Ω cCells and they do indeed fit in the ProTank... whether the air lock issue would still be a problem I'm not sure... but they do fit.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouder (16/6/16)

Have to say, this tank looks absolutely stunning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/16)

Day 2 and refill number 5 on the Target Pro Tank... still wicking like a mamba and no sign of leaking... just wish I could get a Stainless Steel one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (16/6/16)

Andre said:


> I do not think they will fit in the Protank.



Maybe to avoid confusion:
They fit in the Vaporesso Target Pro Tank.
They don't fit in the Kanger Protank.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (16/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Day 2 and refill number 5 on the Target Pro Tank... still wicking like a mamba and no sign of leaking... just wish I could get a Stainless Steel one!
> View attachment 57854



Hmm... Think the main difference is the tank or the new coils?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Hmm... Think the main difference is the tank or the new coils?



The biggest difference is the coils... but if I have to say the 0.9 kanthal cCell coils have slightly better flavour than the new 0.6 SS cCells with new big juice holes... the new Target Pro Tank so far has performed flawlessly... no issues at all...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (16/6/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Maybe to avoid confusion:
> They fit in the Vaporesso Target Pro Tank.
> They don't fit in the Kanger Protank.


Ah, thanks for clearing that up. I thought the question was regarding the Kanger Protank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (20/6/16)

Hi @Rob Fisher
How is the Target Pro tank going so far?
Any reason to get it if you already have the original target and gemini?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/16)

Schnappie said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> How is the Target Pro tank going so far?
> Any reason to get it if you already have the original target and gemini?



No airlock so far, new cCell coil with the big juice holes perform really well and are a breeze to prime... no leaking... alround great... however... the flavour on the 0.9Ω cCell is still better than the new cCell coil... not that much better but still better... so to answer your question... no there is no reason to buy the new tank if you have the original Target... if you have only a Gemini then yes you will probably want the Target Pro.

My favourite ceramic tank is the Melo III Mini with a 0.9Ω cCell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (20/6/16)

Thanks, really bummed that I overlooked the Melo 3 mini. Might have gotten that over the Gemini. I do have a melo 2 laying around but my last experience putting a ccell in it wasnt good. But then again it might have been dud coils.


----------



## Proton (11/7/16)

Hey all, 

I have ordered the target pro 75w kit, any tips on it before it arrives? When does ons use the 0.9 coil and when the 0.6? Confused? Is that the 2 it comes with?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/16)

Proton said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have ordered the target pro 75w kit, any tips on it before it arrives? When does ons use the 0.9 coil and when the 0.6? Confused? Is that the 2 it comes with?



The 0.6Ω and the 0.9Ω coils are similar... but the 0.6Ω is easier to prime and performs better but both give outstanding flavour. With the 0.9Ω just pay more attention to priming it.

I can't remember which coils came with it.


----------



## Schnappie (11/7/16)

Pulled the trigger on this one dispite having the Gemini and Target and I have to say @Rob Fisher this tank feels much more solid and leakproof love it. The 2.5ml capacity isnt great though. Rate it much better than the Gemini which I have a horror time with airlocks and leaks


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/16)

Schnappie said:


> Pulled the trigger on this one dispite having the Gemini and Target and I have to say @Rob Fisher this tank feels much more solid and leakproof love it. The 2.5ml capacity isnt great though. Rate it much better than the Gemini which I have a horror time with airlocks and leaks



No question... it's streets ahead of the Gemini...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton (11/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The 0.6Ω and the 0.9Ω coils are similar... but the 0.6Ω is easier to prime and performs better but both give outstanding flavour. With the 0.9Ω just pay more attention to priming it.
> 
> I can't remember which coils came with it.









It seems it comes with a 0.5 and a 0.6 coil... Uhm... Im probably gonna have to study the whol manual lol.. Where does one use which and why? I dont understand that.. And Im sure I read somewhere someone mentioned a 0.2 also... And now you guys talk about the 0.9.... Mmmm... So which one would I be using, I dont want clouds, I want mouth to lung, good throat hit and taste.. Thats all

Sent from my MediaPad T1 8.0 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/16)

Proton said:


> It seems it comes with a 0.5 and a 0.6 coil... Uhm... Im probably gonna have to study the whol manual lol.. Where does one use which and why? I dont understand that.. And Im sure I read somewhere someone mentioned a 0.2 also... And now you guys talk about the 0.9.... Mmmm... So which one would I be using, I dont want clouds, I want mouth to lung, good throat hit and taste.. Thats all



The Vaporesso cCell coils have had a few iterations of them over a short space of time and the latest one to be released is the 0.6Ω with the large juice holes that look like this... these are the best of the coils.


The best Vaporesso Tank for Mouth to Lug is the Guardian tank.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Proton (12/7/16)

How long does such a coil last a chain vapor lol... And how would you know its finished? I mean signs of a coil that is now done for?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/16)

Proton said:


> How long does such a coil last a chain vapor lol... And how would you know its finished? I mean signs of a coil that is now done for?



About 200ml's at best with XXX. Other juices may vary... but you will get a taste degradation and you will *KNOW *it's time to change. My record for a cCell was over 100 refills which equated to around 230ml's of XXX.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton (12/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> About 200ml's at best with XXX. Other juices may vary... but you will get a taste degradation and you will *KNOW *it's time to change. My record for a cCell was over 100 refills which equated to around 230ml's of XXX.


And where did u find is the best place get new ones?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/16)

Proton said:


> And where did u find is the best place get new ones?



I have not seen them for sale anywhere other than http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic

They are out of Stock at the moment but I know they have some inbound. Just make sure you get the right ones if you find them elsewhere... the description on the side of the box is as follows...

CCELL SS(0.6Ω, 40W ~ 75W) 

Personally I think they have the power rating wrong and find my happy place at 30 watts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton (12/7/16)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152071145488

What do you think of that price?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Proton (12/7/16)

Even here:
5pcs Original Vaporesso Ceramic cCELL Coil Ni200 0.2ohm 0.9ohm for Target VTC 75w Vaporesso Target Ceramic cCELL Coils
http://s.aliexpress.com/aYVjuqEB 
(from AliExpress Android)

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Proton (12/7/16)

Way cheaper but it seems like the older type.. Does this matter? And I still dont getvthe difference between the 0.2, 0.6 and 0.9ohm?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/16)

Proton said:


> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152071145488
> 
> What do you think of that price?



Not a bad price... not sure how long it will take to ship from Hong Kong and who knows if it's the CRAP version of the cCell or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/16)

Proton said:


> Way cheaper but it seems like the older type.. Does this matter? And I still dont getvthe difference between the 0.2, 0.6 and 0.9ohm?



The difference between the various cCell coils are big... some plain don't work... some are a ***** to prime.... and some are just fine after priming... but if they are the old ones then I don't care if they are FREE... they are still KAK!

The only one to buy is the CCELL SS(0.6Ω, 40W ~ 75W) with the BIG juice holes.


----------



## Coco (12/7/16)

After watching vid after vid after vid of a certain ZA vaper testing ceramic coils and not doing much else, I finally caved in and swung by VK Parkwood this afternoon since they will have the 0.6's later this week. Got a new Target Pro and set it up with the 0.6 on a Pico, primed, Pico is charging atm, looking forward to it in 60 minutes or so.

The certain vaper better be spot-on, I promised myself absoluetly no more tanks or devices, and actually got rid of everything in the last 2 months (apart from 3 x daily-driver Cleitos, I sold & gave away 25+ tanks)...


----------



## Schnappie (12/7/16)

Hope its the 0.6 coils with the nice big juice holes


----------



## Coco (12/7/16)

Omg. 
Yes. 
(When Harry met Sally moment right here)

The new 0.6 SS coils are really that good. I'm a believer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Coco (14/7/16)

Ok, have 3 of these. All with the 0.6 ohm coils. They are great, not perfect...

OHW Strawberry Muffin Man @ 30 W - very good
NCV Milked @ 30W - very good
NCV Trinity @ 30W - short toots only, cannot up the wattage, burnt taste

So out of the 3, I have 2 happy campers. The one is passable, provided I don't take long drags, don't try to up the wattages and don't try to vape too often. I left it at home today and will see what happens tonight. However, it is not in a happy place atm.


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/7/16)

I'm having a problem sourcing these in Cape Town...Just came from my 3rd vape store, still nada.


----------

